# SFC Petry's MOH Coin



## Trip_Wire (Sep 9, 2011)

On a recent visit to the 911 site SFC Petry gave his coin to a fellow Ranger. (Stolen from FB)


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2011)

That is bad ass.


----------



## sfmike (Sep 9, 2011)

*Really sharp!*

RLTW


----------



## devilbones (Sep 11, 2011)

That is nice.  What does the 2 inside the orange Diamond signify?  Is that a unit?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 11, 2011)

devilbones said:


> That is nice. What does the 2 inside the orange Diamond signify? Is that a unit?



WWII Ranger Diamond, the 2 signifies 2/75.


----------



## devilbones (Sep 11, 2011)

275ANGER! said:


> WWII Ranger Diamond, the 2 signifies 2/75.


Thanks for the quick response.  I was trying to look it up online without any luck.


----------



## dknob (Oct 19, 2011)

Who is the SEAL?


----------



## Scotth (Oct 19, 2011)

That coin is awesome.  Great pics thanks for sharing Trip.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet looking coin


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 28, 2012)

devilbones said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I was trying to look it up online without any luck.


Little history for you.





This is Leonard Lomell's helmet at museum near Pointe Du Hoc. I believe the white bar denoted an officer or NCO so all the Joes would just have diamonds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Lomell


----------

